
Amazon is building a game streaming service to rival Google and Microsoft - rohmanhakim
https://thenextweb.com/gaming/2019/01/11/amazon-is-reportedly-building-a-game-streaming-service-to-rival-google-and-microsoft/
======
rasputinmachine
Wouldn't this be redundant, as Amazon has already bought out Twitch?

~~~
anfilt
I think the article is talking about streaming a game like a movies from
netflix. Instead buying and downloading the game you can just play the games
while you have a subscription.

Just more rent seeking software as service bullshit if you ask me.

